# Ser un listillo



## ulart

Hola a todos,

A veces traducir palabras de un idioma a otro con las connotaciones que se le da en un país es difícil.

El otro día estábamos escuchando a una guía turística y un hombre no dejaba de interrumpirla para corregir o dar más datos sobre los monumentos.

Aquí en España diríamos que "ese es un listillo".

He buscado en francés y he visto que una aproximación puede ser: _Cet homme est un monsieur qui-sait-tout_ pero me suena muy forzado.

¿Existe alguna expresión más familiar en Francia para decir que uno es un "listillo" o un "sabelotodo" o realmente es esa la que se usa?

Muchas agracias.


----------



## jprr

Le plus souvent nous disons un monsieur "*je*-sais-tout"
Variante "*j'*ai réponse-à-tout" (prononcé jéréponsatout)

Edit: beaucoup plus familier (et moins précis ) ... c'est une grande gueule


----------



## adicte

Je pense qu'on pourrait dire aussi "un petit malin".


----------



## Yul

Je crois que "Petit malin" traduit bien ce genre de personnage qui sait toujours tout

Nous, nous disons: " Un petit Jos-connaissant". C'est donc le petit malin de la classe ou, encore,celui qui sait toujours tout, mais qui ne se sait jamais rien à la fin.

Définition de Jos-connaissant, nom masculin:
[Québec] [Familier] Personne qui prétend tout connaître. Faire son petit Jos- connaissant. (Antidote)

Yul


----------



## adicte

jprr said:


> Le plus souvent nous disons un monsieur "*je*-sais-tout"
> Variante "*j'*ai réponse-à-tout" (prononcé jéréponsatout)
> 
> Edit: beaucoup plus familier (et moins précis ) ... c'est une grande gueule


 
*Grande gueule* ne me semble pas très approprié ici.
Une grande gueule est plutôt quelqu'un qui a tendance à se fâcher facilement à dire tout haut ce qu'on pense tout bas ou à se plaindre souvent, mais pas quelqu'un qui intervient à tout bout de champ. En tous cas c'est ce qu'il me semble.


----------



## jprr

adicte said:


> *Grande gueule* ne me semble pas très approprié ici.
> Une grande gueule est plutôt quelqu'un qui a tendance à se fâcher facilement à dire tout haut ce qu'on pense tout bas ou à se plaindre souvent, mais pas quelqu'un qui intervient à tout bout de champ. En tous cas c'est ce qu'il me semble.


Je n'ai pas prétendu que l'expression soit une traduction précise.
Mais celui qui l'a toujours ouverte, notamment quand il devrait la fermer (ce qui est le cas dans l'exemple proposé),
celui qui la ramène tout le temps, en particulier quand on lui demande rien,
 on appelle ça comment ?


----------



## adicte

jprr said:


> Je n'ai pas prétendu que l'expression soit une traduction précise.
> Mais celui qui l'a toujours ouverte, notamment quand il devrait la fermer (ce qui est le cas dans l'exemple proposé),
> celui qui la ramène tout le temps, en particulier quand on lui demande rien,
> on appelle ça comment ?


 
Moi je dirais autre chose, un lourd, celui qui fait du zèle mais grande gueule cela s'applique plutôt au caractère pour moi, mais bon, c'est juste mon avis sur la question.
Disons que dans ce contexte, il me semble que le terme* grande gueule* prête à confusion.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Pourquoi pas "_celui qui met toujours son grain de sel"?_ 
Mais peut-être est-ce un peu trop gentil dans ce contexte?

Voici une explication de cette expression tirée du CNRTL:

_(Mettre, mêler, ajouter) son grain de sel _(fam.). Donner son avis sur une chose; se mêler à une conversation sans y être invité. _Son rôle dans la maison (...) consistait à compliquer les choses, en voulant y fourrer son grain de sel, pour montrer qu'il était le patron _(Montherl., _Célibataires,_ 1934, p. 794). 

Je pensais à cette expression car le "monsieur-je-sais-tout" ( cette expression me plaît beaucoup) en question semblait le faire pour rabaisser le guide et ainsi se mettre en avant. Mais d'autres foristes peuvent trouver mieux, je pense.

Bien à vous.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## swift

adicte said:


> celui qui fait du zèle





Aire~~Azul said:


> le "monsieur-je-sais-tout" ( cette expression me plaît beaucoup) en question semblait le faire pour rabaisser le guide et ainsi se mettre en avant.



Un fayot? Une grosse tête? Un pédant?



jprr said:


> Mais celui qui l'a toujours ouverte, notamment quand il devrait la fermer, [...] on appelle ça comment ?



 Un sapo, en Costa Rica.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Oui, Swift, un pédant peut convevnir tout à fait!

Bonsoir!

Josiane  Aire~~Azul


----------



## adicte

Aire~~Azul said:


> Oui, Swift, un pédant peut convevnir tout à fait!
> 
> Bonsoir!
> 
> Josiane Aire~~Azul


 

Il est vrai que le pédant fait étalage de son savoir, mais le terme est peut être un peu trop soutenu par rapport à *listillo*.

*Celui qui met son grain de sel* semble bien traduire l'idée d'après moi, mais c'est peut être plus difficile à tourner, cela dépend du contexte. 

Je reviens donc à *petit malin* qui reste assez familier et pas aussi fort que *pédant*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Je dirais:
- un _monsieur-je-sais-tout_ comme Jean-Pierre ou un _m'as-tu-vu.

_Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paciente

Oui, moi aussi je dirais de quelqu'un qu'il est un petit malin
"il fait le/son malin" peut être une expression qui rend bien l'image du listillo.
Dans ton exemple, tu pourrais aussi dire :"l'intello de service"  (le français est plus enclin à utiliser des formes arrondies hehe)

Dans une classe, dire de quelqu'un que c'est "l'intello" (empollón) de la clase peut aussi se rapprocher du sens de listillo...
J'espère t'avoir aidé
A bientôt


----------



## Djoumâne

Me suscribo a la opinión de jprr y de Martine. Pédant es demasiado fuerte para decir listillo.


----------



## adicte

Paciente said:


> Oui, moi aussi je dirais de quelqu'un qu'il est un petit malin
> "il fait le/son malin" peut être une expression qui rend bien l'image du listillo.
> Dans ton exemple, tu pourrais aussi dire :"l'intello de service"  (le français est plus enclin à utiliser des formes arrondies hehe)
> 
> Dans une classe, dire de quelqu'un que c'est "l'intello" (empollón) de la clase peut aussi se rapprocher du sens de listillo...
> J'espère t'avoir aidé
> A bientôt


 

*Monsieur je-sais-tout*, *petit malin*, creo que las dos se acercan mas a _*listillo*_.
En cuanto à *l'intello de service*, también podria valer, pero es màs concreto, diria que corresponde exactamente a _empollón_, o sea que depende de que clase de persona estemos hablando.
Pero me parece que *intello de service* no implica que sea vanidoso como el *listillo*.

No sé si me entienden ...


----------



## Paciente

salut adicte,

On est bien d'accord, "l'intello" (tout court) dans une classe correspond à "empollón" en espagnol. Mais le mot est utilisable dans d'autres contextes!
Pour moi, intello est péjoratif dans l'expression que j'ai citée. Un intello de service, c'est quelqu'un qui se donne des airs pédants, et qui est toujours là pour en rajouter une couche. De plus, quand tu es dans un groupe que tu ne connais pas, tu remarqueras qu'il se trouve souvent quelqu'un pour jouer ce rôle  C'est pour cela que je trouvais que cela correspondait bien à l'exemple d'ulart. Tu peux aussi dire "le petit malin de service" mais c'est pas très joli!

Personnellement, je n'utiliserais pas les expressions "m'as-tu-vu" ou "je-sais-tout"(comme ulart je trouve cela un peu forcé) mais c'est un avis personnel.
A bientôt


----------



## merxeo

Hola a todos,

A mi me parece que monsieur "je-sais-tout" es muy gráfico, no se si es forzado, imagino que depende del momento y el tono en que se deje caer la expresión. Pédant es más fuerte pero pertenece a otro registro, en español diriamos pedante o sea que ya tenemos el equivalente, mientras que con listillo estamos en otro registro de lengua. 

Coincido con lo que alguno/a ha dicho por ahí arriba sobre "celui qui met toujours son grain de sel", lo encuentro incluso amable pero por que lo relaciono con la expresión castellana "que aporta su granito de arena" y no sé si estas dos expresiones son equivalentes, esta es mi duda. En caso afirmativo, aportar su granito de arena no tiene nada de molesto (como el listillo) si no todo lo contrario.

¿Alguien que me despeje la duda?


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola, Merxeo. Buenas tardes/noches a todos.

La expresión _« aportar su grano de arena »_ no corresponde a _« mêler/mettre/fourrer son grain de sel »._

La expresión francesa tiene une conotación depreciativa al revés de la española. Significa claramente que el aludido insiste en hacer prueba a destiempo de todo su saber, sea profuno o no, o en meterse endonde no le han llamado. (A mi parecer, este segundo matiz aparece más en « _*fourrer* son grain de sel_ ».)

Como Paciente, pienso que la expresión « *faire le/son (petit) malin* » conviene aquí.
Arriesgaría que « _aportar su grano de arena_ » corresponde más o menos a « _apporter sa pierre à l’édifice_ » . Para variar, el francés lo ve todo en grande o es que tiene menos humildad… 

No encuentro sustantivo que resuma la locución, pero imagino que algun amigo forista encontrará algo.

Me interesa mucho este hilo.Muchas gracias por proponerlo, Ulart.

Un saludo.
Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## lorenzolan

En Argentina solemos decir "meter la cuchara" en el sentido de "fourrer son grain de sel". El que "siempre tiene que meter la cuchara" es el que siempre hace su aporte sin que se lo hallan pedido, inoportunamente. No sé si es una expresión que se use en otros lugares.
Pero la expresión es más fuerte que "ser un listillo" usado en el sentido de Ulart, que creo que implica una cierta ironía (no lo dirías si estuvieses verdaderamente enfadado).


----------



## merxeo

Gracias por tu aclaración Aire Azul. A nuestro amigo argentino quería decirle que lo de listillo es fuerte pero dicho en un tono más informal, puede ser bastante peyorativo creo yo, y siempre dicho con ironía (y fastidio, por supuesto). Aquí en la madre patria no decimos lo de la cuchara, al menos que yo sepa, en cualquier caso no sería una expresión de uso común.
Y ,Aire Azul, creo que el hilo interesa por que hay mucho listillo suelto por ahí y todos queremos saber como se dice en el mayor numero de idiomas, ja,ja.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------

